# Fighter Squadron movie 1948



## daveT (Jun 16, 2016)

The movie Fighter Squadron released in 1948
classic WW2 P-47 Thunderbolt Film "FIGHTER SQUADRON" I know the script & acting are both *horrible*, but the *awesome *Color P-47 Shots more than make up for it. This film was shot in 1948, back when P-47's were a dime a dozen.

Revealing mistake: When the American pilots flying P-47 Thunderbolts are attacked by German fighters, the German planes are really American P-51 Mustangs painted with German markings.

Louie Avery Mikell was killed when he crashed a P-47 plane filming the movie* Fighter Squadron (1948)* which was filmed at Oscoda Army Airfield Michigan. I'm looking for any info on this and or info about Mikell, I have the accident report on order.

I'm also looking for a list of aircraft used in the film.​
Here's some more info on this film.
*Fighter Squadron (Original Theatrical Trailer) here:*
*View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Ji8gTAFHo*

*Fighter Squadron (1948) dogfight (alternate edit) - The Luftwaffe Turns The Tables*
*
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtsNMJHsuJI
*
Fighter Squadron movie Photo. Some of those guys were actual WW2 AAF P-47 Pilots:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... 057838.jpg

Fighter Squadron Story:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... 8269e6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... 69d57c.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... ADRON3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... 012483.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... ADRON5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... ADRON6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... 73f8c1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... a370cc.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... ADRON9.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/ ... e15699.jpg


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2016)

HA HA, that last video is great!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 17, 2016)

I believe that Jack Larson the original Jimmy Olsen on the 1950s Superman TV show was in that movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2016)

So was Rock Hudson before anyone knew who he was


----------

